# New Tilt-Shift Lenses in 2013 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12191"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12191">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>New 45mm & 90mm tilt-shift lenses


</strong>The 45mm and 90mm tilt-shift lenses are slated for release sometime in 2013. They will get the fully adjustable movements that are seen in the 17L and 24L tilt-shifts. Both will receive bigger image circles as well as performance. No mention of whether or not they’d get the “L” treatment, but I would assume they will.</p>
<p>It’s also mentioned that a 5th lens with “special movements” would also be added to the lineup. What would it be? Perhaps some kind of unique new macro.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't wait to see these, they are already $1400, I wonder what the price will be. But knowing canon, the prices will skyrocket. With the new systems and glass, I'm looking at $3000 plus.

Some ideas for the special
-lensbaby type lens, maybe with the edge 80 attachment
-maybe a new mp-e with 1-10x
-or even the new 200mm f4 macro

Because sigma is ruling the macro game with their 150 2.8 and 180 2.8, canon may introduce something new because I know people who would want a new 200mm 2.8 l, and it having IS would even be better. But f4 would be a reasonable aperatures of a special focal length of that caliber.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 8, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> I can't wait to see these, they are already $1400, I wonder what the price will be. But knowing canon, the prices will skyrocket. With the new systems and glass, I'm looking at $3000 plus.



I really hope not. I can't see it costing more than the TS-E 17 or 24 when they came out. 45 and 90mm focal lengths are easier to produce. Maybe 2k?


----------



## matukas (Dec 8, 2012)

If new are L treatment TS-E, when kiss goodbye on-lens designation - version II
Pricewise could be same as 24 v2. Not less, if L lenses.

That special could also be new 135 softfocus.


----------



## rpt (Dec 8, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> SJTstudios said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see these, they are already $1400, I wonder what the price will be. But knowing canon, the prices will skyrocket. With the new systems and glass, I'm looking at $3000 plus.
> ...


So *maybe* the older TS-E's will become a bit cheaper and I may be able to buy one in a couple of years or so...

Or! Better Idea! Go the organ route and sell my livers and spleens and who the hell needs three hearts these days anyway. Oops! Did I just blow my alien cover while on the third rock? 

Naaah! This is the internet. Used only for posting. Nobody really reads whats posted... I'm good!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 8, 2012)

A TS-E macro (= 1:1 magnification) lens?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Dec 8, 2012)

Want!

...but will I be able to afford...?

b&


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the 17 TS-e lens, and it is very nice. But I don't quite get why someone would choose the 45mm TS-e over the 50mm f/1.2? Autofocus, bokah, low-light...


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 8, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> But I don't quite get why someone would choose the 45mm TS-e over the 50mm f/1.2? Autofocus, bokah, low-light...



because one is a TS and the other is not... Two completely different lenses. I don't quite get why anybody would consider those two lenses to be competition for each other...


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> It’s also mentioned that a 5th lens with “special movements” would also be added to the lineup. What would it be? Perhaps some kind of unique new macro.



Mmmm, tilt shift macro would be awesome. Make it a a replacement for the MP-E and you've got an awesome lens (and another one I'd desperately want but would never be able to afford!)


----------



## Jesse (Dec 8, 2012)

woooooooo!!!!


----------



## Jesse (Dec 8, 2012)

They'll be about $2000 and worth every penny.


----------



## Ricku (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm more interested in Samyang's upcoming 24mm tilt-shift. That will be something which people can actually afford.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 9, 2012)

Ricku said:


> I'm more interested in Samyang's upcoming 24mm tilt-shift. That will be something which people can actually afford.


Yessssss!!!!!


----------



## symmar22 (Dec 9, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Caps18 said:
> 
> 
> > But I don't quite get why someone would choose the 45mm TS-e over the 50mm f/1.2? Autofocus, bokah, low-light...
> ...



+1 
These two lenses are as different as it can be. I am waiting since a long time for the 45TS-E II, but have no interest at all in the 50mm 1.2. Sounds like I'll have to sell my 90 TS-E to get the new one. I am very curious about the mystery 3rd TS-E.


----------



## Policar (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm interested in the 45mm if it's not too expensive. 24mm is a bit too wide for landscapes... Something closer to 150mm on a view camera could be great.


----------



## dafrank (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I guess this is good news. I don't currently have much use for a 45 TS-E at all, but I do frequently use my current 90 TS-E. It is just about perfect optically. Perhaps new optical coatings, a slightly greater image circle to extend the sharpest image area even further off-axis and, of course, the new TS mechanism allowing independent control of movement direction, would entice me. But, at what cost? Now, with moderate lens movement, there is no sharper lens that I've seen in the Canon line-up. I'll just have to see for myself, but Canon will have a hard time convincing me to part with my Version I of this lens.

As to what other lens focal length that might fall into the TS-E lineup, I'd definitely vote for one in the 135-150 mm range, as for product photographers of all sorts, this focal length proves just about the best for full frame images of "things." At those focal lengths perspective distortion is greatly minimized, and room for lighting the subject is increased. Furthermore, I've also been lusting after the 17mm TS-E for my occasional architectural work. Looks like I'll have to think seriously of new ways to finance my lens wish-list program, before my wife decides to trade me in on a Version II.

Regards,
David


----------



## longtallkarl (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone else interested in a 35mm tilt shift? the 17 and 24 are great (have both), but sometimes a little wide still. 45 strikes me as a little long, but a 35mm would be fantastic! that or an aps-h 7dii...


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 10, 2012)

longtallkarl said:


> anyone else interested in a 35mm tilt shift? the 17 and 24 are great (have both), but sometimes a little wide still. 45 strikes me as a little long, but a 35mm would be fantastic! that or an aps-h 7dii...



I thought about looking for a Canon FD 35mm TS Lens & an adapter.

Then again, the TS-E 24mm f/3.5 + EF 1.4x mkIII Extender would be pretty close to 35mm f/5. As both have good IQ, and TS-E lenses are not expected to be fast, a TS-E 35mm lens might not have a big market.


----------



## Neeneko (Dec 12, 2012)

I am guessing it would be too much to hope that at least one of them would have a tripod mount.....


----------



## Policar (Dec 12, 2012)

longtallkarl said:


> anyone else interested in a 35mm tilt shift? the 17 and 24 are great (have both), but sometimes a little wide still. 45 strikes me as a little long, but a 35mm would be fantastic! that or an aps-h 7dii...



Yeah, I'd like one of those. I don't think 45mm is that short, though. It's a nice focal length at which landscapes look natural without feeling flat. 24mm begins to feel "wide" for sure.

Those who can manage good landscape photography at 60-90mm impress me most.


----------



## EvaCasado (Dec 17, 2012)

New TS-E lenses should be a must for Canon. TS-E 45 and 90 are still there from 2003... We´ve been waiting for this L lenses 10 years..... :'( I hope the new lenses are at least as good as TS-E 17 and 24 L.


----------



## buddhawarrior (Apr 10, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12191\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12191\">Tweet</a></div>
> <strong>New 45mm & 90mm tilt-shift lenses
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN!!! It's now 2013, any more news on when? what month? I need these lenses now, and don't want to rent anymore, and don't want to buy, just to have the new one come out a week later. 

Thanks,


----------



## deleteme (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, my hope for a fifth lens would be a 20-40 varifocal f4. Not a zoom but something that would keep me from swapping back and forth while on location. Yeah, I know I'm lazy.


----------



## RGF (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder if the 90 TS/E will have 1:2 or even 1:1 macro mode. A long (135+) macro with TS and tripod collar would be a killer of a lens.


----------



## art_d (Apr 10, 2013)

buddhawarrior said:


> WHEN!!! It's now 2013, any more news on when? what month? I need these lenses now, and don't want to rent anymore, and don't want to buy, just to have the new one come out a week later.


Why not just buy them, and then sell them later when the new one comes out? Just consider it an extended rental period with an up-front deposit...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 12, 2013)

art_d said:


> buddhawarrior said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN!!! It's now 2013, any more news on when? what month? I need these lenses now, and don't want to rent anymore, and don't want to buy, just to have the new one come out a week later.
> ...



TS-e 45 and 90's are very reasonable on the S/H market. Look for mint copies and you'll sell them for what you paid for them...essentially, it'll be free use for the time you have them.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there a sane way to use the old FD(breech lock) 35mmTS on a full frame EF mount? Maybe it couldn't tuck in close enough (with adapter) to focus anywhere near infinity. Aperture was set manually with a ring on that, anyway. 

I had one of those in the early seventies, and it was the reason I switched from Nikon to Canon. Loved it. I have the 45mmTSE but mine isn't very sharp. 35 a better focal length for some rooms.


----------



## tron (Apr 16, 2013)

Neeneko said:


> I am guessing it would be too much to hope that at least one of them would have a tripod mount.....


  I guess you are right!

A tripod mount at the nodal point would be ideal ...


----------

